# Schools



## want2bachef (Nov 12, 2002)

Hello- 
I am very intrested in being a Pastry Chef. Can anyone tell me what schools they would recommend. I am most interested in staying on the West or East Coast (US) or Canada, if possible. In general, what sorts of admissions requirements/prerequisites can I expect? Are there very many degree programs in culinary arts, or are they primarily certificated studies?
So far the only school I know of is Pacific Institute of Culinary Arts, they sound excellent but I wondered what my other choices were. 
Thanks!:chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hello, Want 2beachef,

Welcome to ChefTalk. I moved your thread to the Culinary Students Forum. Good luck in finding a school, and I look forward to more posts from you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

In answer to your question, there are dozens of excellent culinary schools on both coasts, as well as in Canada. You will find a lot of info. by reading through some of the posts in this forum. Once you narrow it down, maybe someone can answer questions about a specific school. Good luck!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

As far as admission requirements go, most culinary schools require not much more than a high school diploma, your tuition money and a heartbeat. I do recommend getting some prior restaurant experience before deciding to go to school.

You should have no trouble finding both degree programs and certificate programs given your wide choice of potential locations. Generally, you'll find the degree programs in community colleges and the big-name schools. Definitely find one with a reputable pastry arts program run and taught by pastry chefs.

Click here for an interesting discussion on this very topic.

Click here for the Shawguides culinary school web-site.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I agree with Greg......it's a very good idea to get some restaurant experience before starting culinary school. And just like trying to pick any other school a tour of the facilities is a great idea.

Jodi


----------



## want2bachef (Nov 12, 2002)

Thank you very much, I'll do more research


----------

